# Auburn Show



## CALDIGR2 (Nov 8, 2008)

All you "Western' diggers and collectors, don't forget the Auburn, CA, show on 5,6 December. "Early Lookers" pay 10 bucks to peruse the merchandise on Friday afternoon.


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Nov 8, 2008)

i will be there saterday when the doors open, my first time, i heard its a good show!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeppers, our show is one of the highest rated. Not too many good ones left. Only Auburn, Reno and Vallejo.


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Nov 9, 2008)

oh boy, i just cannot wait! will you be one of the sellers, caldigr2?


----------



## Delta Digger (Nov 9, 2008)

If all goes good ill be there.. And hopefully ill have money[]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, I have a table in the upper building, on the far south end of the room. In other words, if you come in the front door, I'll be way down at the end, to your right.


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 10, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: CALDIGR2
> 
> Yes, I have a table in the upper building, on the far south end of the room. In other words, if you come in the front door, I'll be way down at the end, to your right.


 Mike, can you put your picture on your profile?  Your name is familiar to me and I'm sure I've met you before, probably baught bottles from you at a show or something, not sure.


----------



## ktbi (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll be there Saturday and looking forward to meeting everyone.  CALDIGR2 - I will stop by and introduce myself. Hope to see everyone there....Ron


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Nov 11, 2008)

> ORIGINAL:  ktbi
> 
> I'll be there Saturday and looking forward to meeting everyone.Â  CALDIGR2 - I will stop by and introduce myself. Hope to see everyone there....Ron


 Mr. Smith, how you be? Long time, no see.


----------



## ajohn (Nov 12, 2008)

ROAD TRIP!!!!!!!


----------



## ktbi (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi Mike...must be thinking of someone else,  Looking forward to seeing you then though....Ron


----------



## caldigs (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll be there with the few other 'under 30' CA diggers/collectors.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 5, 2008)

Don't forget, tomorrow is set up day. 140+ tables to sold. Should be interesting.


----------



## caldigs (Dec 8, 2008)

Didn't see too many killer bottles. Pretty disappointing overall and frustrating to see mostly damaged 'heavies' being offered.  Collectors just don't sell killer bottles !


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 8, 2008)

What exactly IS a "killer bottle"? I managed to get $4XXX. for a few decent pieces. Mint bottles were everywhere, but not always on the table tops. Nobody wants to lose a high dollar hunk of glass to a neophyte's poor handling.


----------



## caldigs (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, I guess killer would be green western 5ths, colored western squares, mint and non-tumbled sodas.  I am sure I missed a killer bottle or two, but for the most part collectors always seem to be selling the second rate damaged or repaired bottles with the hope that a neophyte won't know the difference.  I guess in the end I can't blame them because every mint bottle I dig goes straight on my shelf where its going to stay for quite some time !  You need to get lucky and find someone that is in a desperate situation and needs to sell bottles to make a house payment.  Then you'll score !!!

 What I remember seeing (for sale):

 Green IXL
 Green JF Cutter
 Chevalier Flask
 Jesse-Moore Flask


----------



## BittersMax (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow, what a GREAT show ! I've done bottle shows for decades and don't think I've ever seen a show as packed full of people and nice bottles as this one was. There's no recession here when it comes to collecting and selling bottles. Many of the key pieces I brought were sold within minutes of hitting the table. I was also able to pick up a few exceptional items. Great displays too, I really liked the ladies leg one with all the choice examples. There was also a display of some KILLER rarely seen Western 5ths on an advanced collectors sales table that really tripped my trigger, thank you for sharing those M. As usual the thief's targeted this show stealing bottles off tables during set-up. My how I'd love to catch one of these guys and administer my own form of Old West justice on one of these inbreds. Many thanks to the 49er club who did an outstanding job on organizing this event.


----------



## caldigs (Dec 9, 2008)

You're right about that aspect, it was a fun show that was organized and run great.


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Dec 9, 2008)

BITTERSMAX, you were there also? how far did you come? i myself thought it was an awsome show, met a few people that are from the form here, bought some bottles, picked up green flask i didnt have. but whats this about people stealing off tables?even though i am not surprised i guess i am surprised


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 9, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: CALDIGR2
> 
> Yes, I have a table in the upper building, on the far south end of the room. In other words, if you come in the front door, I'll be way down at the end, to your right.


 Where you the one with the table directly in front of the roll up door?


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Dec 9, 2008)

the guy directly in front of the roll up was rick the v.p. for golden gate, caldigr2 was across from him on the inner corner


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 9, 2008)

The only reason I remember that guy, (Rick you said) is because him and some guy were having quite a conversation about flatulence, and I was trying to look at his bottles but the guy was in my way.  I gave up and moved on.  My son was with me and he was amused (ok, so was I). []


----------



## BittersMax (Dec 10, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: NorCalBottleHunter
> 
> BITTERSMAX, you were there also? how far did you come? i myself thought it was an awsome show, met a few people that are from the form here, bought some bottles, picked up green flask i didnt have. but whats this about people stealing off tables?even though i am not surprised i guess i am surprised


 You bet I was there, I wouldn't of missed it for almost anything. Just about 2 1/2 hour drive for us, we live near the Coast in Sonoma County. I think I may have met you and your mom at the Downieville show ???


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Dec 11, 2008)

yeah, that was me, i cannot remember who you are though


----------

